# TextArea positionieren



## Nolan (25. Nov 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe zuerst über die Such-Funktion alles Threads abgeklappert, in denen TextArea vorkommt. Leider bin
ich da nicht fündig geworden. Allerdings bin ich um die Erfahrung reicher, das Swing wohl besser als AWT ist...

Wie auch immer. Ich habe eine TextArea und möchte die an eine bestimmten Stelle positionieren. 

Quelltext:


```
final TextArea ausgabe = new TextArea();
		ausgabe.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
		ausgabe.setLocation(0,200);
		ausgabe.setSize(500,150);
		add(ausgabe);	
		
		
		ausgabe.append("Hallo " + '\n');
		ausgabe.append("Tom");
```


Er schreibt zwar den Text in das Textfeld, jedoch positioniert er nicht. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, warum das
so ist?


Danke schon mal im voraus.


Tom


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2005)

Schau dir mal die verschiednen Layoutmanager an!


----------



## lin (25. Nov 2005)

guck dir dazu mal die beiden links an

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/layout/using.html

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_15_009.htm#Rxx365java15009040005401F022100


----------



## Nolan (26. Nov 2005)

Dankeschön! Ihr habt mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.


Greetz 


Nolan


----------

